# Add working rights to Visitors visa (spouse)



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I am currently on a a ""Visitors Visa" which is attached to my spouse (even though I applied for a temporary spousal visa - apparently this is the new thing they do to confuse life). This was granted in 2016 and this is valid till June 2018. I wish to add working rights to my Visa but I am struggling to find which category to apply under. With internet research it seems like I need to only submit evidence of my current "spousal" visa and a new contract of employment. However, other sites including VRS has a list of requirements, i.e. medical examinations and police clearance ect. (as if applying for a new visa and not endorsing).

Please help and advise what category I should be applying under and what docs (in general) i need to submit. 

Thank you, and sorry if this has been asked before.

Regards,


----------



## LeaV (Dec 14, 2015)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am currently on a a ""Visitors Visa" which is attached to my spouse (even though I applied for a temporary spousal visa - apparently this is the new thing they do to confuse life). This was granted in 2016 and this is valid till June 2018. I wish to add working rights to my Visa but I am struggling to find which category to apply under. With internet research it seems like I need to only submit evidence of my current "spousal" visa and a new contract of employment. However, other sites including VRS has a list of requirements, i.e. medical examinations and police clearance ect. (as if applying for a new visa and not endorsing).
> 
> ...


Hi Kayla. You need to apply for - Visitors visa 11.6 - reside with SA citizen and work

Yes you will need full set of documents same ones as for Spouse visa (visitors visa now) plus: 
Letter of employment offer / contract
Proof of registration of the Business with CIPC and proof of registration with SARS
Proof of provisional acceptance form an Educational Institution

100% correct and official info about work endorsement at VFS global

It is not complicated application, and pretty quick and easy to get.
I had mine about a year ago it has been issued for 3 years, and I didn't even ask for 3 years, was ready in less then 3 month (we applied just before Christmas time!)


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

LeaV said:


> Hi Kayla. You need to apply for - Visitors visa 11.6 - reside with SA citizen and work
> 
> Yes you will need full set of documents same ones as for Spouse visa (visitors visa now) plus:
> Letter of employment offer / contract
> ...


Thank you very much for the detailed response. It is highly appreciated.


Regards,


----------

